# Orlando Area



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Do we have people in the Orlando area who is interested in starting a support group? Please respond if you are interested.


----------



## angelm0m1 (Sep 2, 2000)

JenS, I would be interested in a support group if enough people were involved. Do you have any idea what is done at the support groups? If others are like me I just now checked out this thread. Maybe this question should be asked on the other boards as well.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Basically, we just sit around in chat and talk. Support each other







And occassionally, bring in guest speakers to talk about IBS.


----------

